

Optimizing OCaml global illumination rendering code (MiniLight) by Mauricio Fernández. - shadytrees
http://eigenclass.org/R2/writings/minilight-cleanup

======
jganetsk
Yes, OCaml is fast. It's frustrating that folks don't take it more seriously.

~~~
lsb
IIRC, Jane Street loves it, and uses it for their realtime transactions.

(I can only dream about the terror of writing trading software that's on one
side of 3% of all trades on the stock exchange.)

~~~
chancho
They also rewrote the standard library.

<http://ocaml.janestreet.com/?q=node/27>

And did so only recently. Imagine how bad a standard library has to be before
a shop takes it upon themselves to rewrite it. I think that might partly
explain why many people have dabbled in Ocaml but few have really embraced it.

